# Catts in Tokyo: They're Still Sophronitis to Me



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 23, 2010)

Some Catts or whatever you want to call them anymore (confusion factor high).

C. Iron Clad 'Ace' - stupendous!







Pot. Morning Call 'Full Moon' - just another Catt these days, I'm guessing.






Lc. Mother's Life 'Blue Diamond' - yet another Catt convert?






C. walkeriana, missed the label on this one. Nobody does this species like Japanese growers, nobody!






C. coccinea 'Tokitoru'






C. coccinea aurea 'Ann'






Rl. glauca 'True Island' - at least this one ain't a Catt...for now...


----------



## John M (Feb 23, 2010)

They are all really nice! Thanks for posting!


----------



## fbrem (Feb 23, 2010)

Love that walkeriana, those are so nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 23, 2010)

Wonderful presentations.

I don't know about Catt names -- it's all gotten so confusing.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 23, 2010)

How do they do that? All the flowers either face out in a perfect circle or they all face the viewer. What patience and technique.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 23, 2010)

C. Iron Clad 'Ace' is stunnig

C. coccinea 'Tokitoru' is looks huge, but the yellow aurea one is better balanced



Leo Schordje said:


> How do they do that? All the flowers either face out in a perfect circle or they all face the viewer. What patience and technique.



I agree!


----------



## Jorch (Feb 23, 2010)

The Japanese really know how to grow their walkerianas! :clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 23, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> How do they do that? All the flowers either face out in a perfect circle or they all face the viewer. What patience and technique.



Leo, they are carefully wired into place that way as the buds open. Japanese growers (of any plant) leave nothing to chance.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG: first Mother's Life 'Blue Diamond' got me for its colors, but then the walkeriana, the yellow coccinea and the glauca!!!! BEAUTIES!!!! Thanks!!!! Jean

(my glauca is coming up with just 2 spikes)


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 24, 2010)

Very nice!!! Great photos!


----------



## etex (Feb 24, 2010)

WOW!! Great blooms with awesome presentation! Thanks for sharing the view!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2010)

:drool::drool::clap::drool::clap:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2010)

*Just a few more*

Had to add a few more just because they are so lovely.

C. Walkeriana perola 'No 44 Picote' - just so perfect!






C. Minipet 'Kuwado' - for shear color alone!






C. lueddemanniana alba - HOLY GUACAMOLE!


----------



## epc (Feb 24, 2010)

Are these catts growing in sphagnum moss or is it just a top dressing?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 24, 2010)

I love picotee anything -- I've not seen this walkeriana variety before. It's a beauty. The other two are likewise impressive.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 24, 2010)

epc said:


> Are these catts growing in sphagnum moss or is it just a top dressing?



Good question. I didn't take a close look. Sphagnum is commonly used to grow just about any orchid here, so it is possible.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 25, 2010)

that C. lueddemanniana alba is terrible!!!! More than 40 flowers!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: Jean


----------

